

Chrome innerHTML massive slowness - balanceit
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=230504
try the below in IE/ff/chrome<p>&#60;!DOCTYPE html&#62;
&#60;html lang="en" class="ims-lvl-1"&#62;<p>&#60;head&#62;
&#60;/head&#62;<p>&#60;body id="pagewrapper" class="gainlayout yui-skin-sam ims-lvl-1"&#62;<p><pre><code>		&#60;form id="theForm" enctype="multipart/form-data" action="test.html" method="post"&#62;

			&#60;input type="submit" value="Submit"&#62;
			
			&#60;script type="text/javascript"&#62;
				var starttime = new Date().getTime();
				for (var i=0; i&#60;100000;++i){
					var el = document.createElement('div');
					el.appendChild(document.createTextNode(''));
				}

				var endtime = new Date().getTime();
				console.log(endtime - starttime);
			&#60;/script&#62;	
	

		&#60;input type="hidden" name="h" value="012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789"&#62;
		

		&#60;/form&#62;
		
	</code></pre>
&#60;/body&#62;<p>&#60;/html&#62;
======
andreasen
We just noticed this today as the calendar control in our app suddenly became
extremely slow after a postback. Using library code, which makes it a bit
harder to fix.

------
balanceit
looks like we have to wait for google to sort this one out.

------
balanceit
oh and this gets much much worse the larger the form data

